# Ants in tortoise habitat



## Kyle gempler (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello,
My desert tortoise’s habitat is covered in small ants of a species I do not know. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them that is still safe for my tortoise. Anything helps. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2019)

Try Terro Ant Baits. Put them where the ants can reach them, but the tortoise can't. They are relatively non-toxic. Just boric acid and sugar water, but the tortoise will knock them around and spill them. These work very well in dry areas like ours because the ants go for the water as much as the sugar. Let the ants swarm the air stations and carry the stuff back to the rest of the colony. You can buy these at Home Depot in 6 packs for a few bucks.


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 27, 2019)

Tom said:


> Try Terro Ant Baits. Put them where the ants can reach them, but the tortoise can't. They are relatively non-toxic. Just boric acid and sugar water, but the tortoise will knock them around and spill them. These work very well in dry areas like ours because the ants go for the water as much as the sugar. Let the ants swarm the air stations and carry the stuff back to the rest of the colony. You can buy these at Home Depot in 6 packs for a few bucks.



Thank you s much I really appreciate it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2019)

I place my ant baits in glass jars with holes poked into the metal screw on tops.
(Old mayonnaise jars)
That way, my tortoises cant get to the bait and it makes the bait somewhat waterproof. It rains here almost every day.
I hide them out of sight and away from tortoise traffic.


----------



## Coco Channell (Sep 29, 2019)

Great information We have ants in Pixies burrow area Thanks 
Carol


----------



## Stoneman (Oct 2, 2019)

I have noticed cleaning up old food helps to minimize how much bugs there are. It is more preventative. Sorry I don't have much to offer as far as current ant problems


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 3, 2019)

Food grade Diatomaceous Earth works and is tort safe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 3, 2019)

Lyn W said:


> Food grade Diatomaceous Earth works and is tort safe.


That might just work in Arizona.
But not in "It rains every day" sunny south Florida.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 3, 2019)

Stoneman said:


> I have noticed cleaning up old food helps to minimize how much bugs there are. It is more preventative. Sorry I don't have much to offer as far as current ant problems


That is very true


----------

